# Sometimes, it's worth getting up at 5:15 am.



## pjaye (Oct 14, 2014)

Even on vacation.

I headed to a bird place today, they catch and band birds. I was hoping for some owl shots. But no luck. I'm giving up on owls. However, on the way up, found these guys. The sun had just come up when I stopped.



 

 

 

 

 

 



c&c always welcome. Especially on the bw. I've never turned one black and white before, this was just a lightroom preset.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 14, 2014)

The monochrome is nice, but the light in these is so good that I think they need to stay colour!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 14, 2014)

tirediron said:


> The monochrome is nice, but the light in these is so good that I think they need to stay colour!


I agree. I really had an issue with sun flares. I'll re-edit that one in color. Thank you!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 14, 2014)

Better?


----------



## TiffanyW (Oct 14, 2014)

Those babies need some dewormer!

Beautiful shots, though.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yea, these are great. You can't beat the light during the golden hour.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 14, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Yea, these are great. You can't beat the light during the golden hour.



Thank you. It was pure luck, the road I was supposed to take was closed, this was the detour.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 14, 2014)

The cool part is to take the opportunity when it's there. You just never know. I remind myself to look around even when I am busy with a task currently. Vision is a learned thing I think.


----------



## BillM (Oct 14, 2014)

I actually like that first one in b&w

But they are all really nice Barb, great set !!!!!!


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 14, 2014)

nice set Barb!


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 14, 2014)

Wonderful light!  What a great set!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 15, 2014)

#5 FTW barb!! That one has to be one of your best shots ever.. Nominated for POTM


----------



## pjaye (Oct 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> I actually like that first one in b&w
> 
> But they are all really nice Barb, great set !!!!!!



Thanks Bill!



coastalconn said:


> nice set Barb!



Thank you!



lambertpix said:


> Wonderful light!  What a great set!



The light was fantastic. I got really lucky! Thank you!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 15, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> #5 FTW barb!! That one has to be one of your best shots ever.. Nominated for POTM



Oh my gosh! My first ever nomination! Thanks Raj. I'm in love with that shot.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 15, 2014)

It's posts like these that remind me of just how important good light is. Definitely some of your best shots Barb--lovely!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 15, 2014)

#5 is really nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Oct 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> It's posts like these that remind me of just how important good light is. Definitely some of your best shots Barb--lovely!



I don't think the light could have been any better. Thank you!


----------



## JoeW (Oct 15, 2014)

Lovely work, especially since it was spontaneous (i.e.: these don't look like owls and it was a detour).  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 15, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Lovely work, especially since it was spontaneous (i.e.: these don't look like owls and it was a detour).  Thanks for sharing!



Definitely not owls! lol This was totally accidental, in fact, if I had followed the marked detour instead of following my gps, I would have missed them.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 15, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> The light was fantastic. I got really lucky! Thank you!



What you "got" was your butt up at 5:15.  I think you get a little credit for finding the light!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 15, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > The light was fantastic. I got really lucky! Thank you!
> ...



Lol thank you.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonderful light!  I like #6 best.  Good thing you had a detour.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 15, 2014)

These are very nice.  Landscapes are not the only shots that worth getting up early for. 

WesternGuy


----------



## pjaye (Oct 15, 2014)

CherylL said:


> Wonderful light!  I like #6 best.  Good thing you had a detour.



Thank you.  It was a very good thing.



WesternGuy said:


> These are very nice.  Landscapes are not the only shots that worth getting up early for.
> 
> 
> WesternGuy



Thank you.  Nope, the animals are so worth it too.


----------

